
How to spot trends early using Google (free course) - mikerubini
https://treendly.com/course
======
mikerubini
Hey, I just launched a new course on how to spot trends. It's free if you
create a free account on the platform.

In the course you will learn useful Google tools to spot trends as well as how
to piggyback on the existing demand created by a trend.

I was too cheap to buy a platform to host the course on (Podia, Kajabi,
etc..), so I built one myself where users can mark lessons as completed, and
comment (through disqus).

Full disclosure: I own a startup in the space (Treendly). That means that I
eat and sleep trends, so I think you will learn a thing or two, hopefully.

Enjoy!

------
rman666
This looks interesting! Nice job, and I will give the course a try!

~~~
mikerubini
Thanks and sure, let me know what you think!

